# Sunterra/II for 2007



## fnewman (Aug 14, 2006)

I've noticed that whenever I try to look for space in 2007 using my Sunterra SunOptions, it always comes back as "no availability", even if I ask for 'anything' available.  I don't recall this happening in past years, so I am wondering if Sunterra has not enabled at least my account for next year.  Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 14, 2006)

Can you search 2007 without paying for 2007 Club Dues and 2007 Maint Fees?


----------



## Spence (Aug 14, 2006)

fnewman said:
			
		

> I've noticed that whenever I try to look for space in 2007 using my Sunterra SunOptions, it always comes back as "no availability", even if I ask for 'anything' available.  I don't recall this happening in past years, so I am wondering if Sunterra has not enabled at least my account for next year.  Has anyone else had this experience?


II can be flukey, I've often received the message you've described.... right now when I try all destination for all times I'm getting only Merida, Mexico and Utah, Park City as the result!  I know that's not right.


----------



## Spence (Aug 14, 2006)

pedro47 said:
			
		

> Can you search 2007 without paying for 2007 Club Dues and 2007 Maint Fees?


Up until 1Oct06 you use 2006 SunOptions if you have them for any advance reservation in I.I.  Yes, you can make reservations for 2007 using 2007 points without having yet paid 2007 dues and MFs.


----------



## Spence (Aug 14, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> II can be flukey, I've often received the message you've described.... right now when I try all destination for all times I'm getting only Merida, Mexico and Utah, Park City as the result!  I know that's not right.


Still getting that result with FireFox but when I log in using I.E. I'm getting the 'right' results.


----------



## fnewman (Aug 15, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Still getting that result with FireFox but when I log in using I.E. I'm getting the 'right' results.


 Oh - that's interesting - I use FireFox as well.  I'll try I.E.

Thanks

Follow-up : Yes, it seems to work properly with I.E.  Too bad - I really like FireFox and some of its features, but this is not the first site that I have noticed it does not display correctly.


----------

